# wrapping leash around dog's waist



## Thecowboysgirl

At class @ Petco today the trainer had two people wrap their leashes around their dogs right in front of the hips to correct pulling. One mellow golden was neutral about it. the other mixed breed fought it violently, biting at the leash and whipping around.

is this a techNiue anyone uses with success?


----------



## Whiteshepherds

I've done this and yes it works. If you wrap it right it acts as a harness.


----------



## Jax08

I have. But you better be sure of your dog. The last thing you want is to do it to a strange dog and have them turn on you.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

If the dogs hips haven't been checked wouldn't this potentially be quite uncomfortable if it was a dog with bad hips?


----------



## Jax08

No. The leash is tightening around their abdomen. I use a botcher harness for tracking that does the same thing. It feels weird, could cause discomfort. Just if someone put a rope around your belly and tightened it.


----------



## llombardo

I've done this teaching stand/stay. I've never done it to stop pulling though.


----------



## Jax08

There are much better ways to teach the stand


----------



## Steve Strom

Thecowboysgirl said:


> At class @ Petco today the trainer had two people wrap their leashes around their dogs right in front of the hips to correct pulling. One mellow golden was neutral about it. the other mixed breed fought it violently, biting at the leash and whipping around.
> 
> is this a techNiue anyone uses with success?


You aren't thinking about doing it, are you CG ?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

OK I just watched the Leerburg video about the botcher. Never heard of it. didn't look like what the guy did in class, on those dogs the hip stopped the loop from sliding off, so pressure was on the hips, where the Leerburg video had it right behind the rib cage.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Heavens no I am not going to do this Steve Strom. the real reason I asked was because I was curious if I was judging this guy harshly for doing what he did today. I was not impressed


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Though I would add that I am not trying to judge anyone here for how they choose to deal with their dog. I was concerned that the technique was going to cause major problems with that mixed breed in class. So I was just trying to get a feel for if this is something widely used that I just don't know about or what?


----------



## Jax08

Yes, I think you were judging him harshly. The leash is tightening around hte dogs waist. It's not harming him, it's just something he doesn't like. I've used it in a pinch. Most dogs don't react to it, they just stop pulling. But you wil have the dog that will spin back on you.


----------



## Steve Strom

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Heavens no I am not going to do this Steve Strom. the real reason I asked was because I was curious if I was judging this guy harshly for doing what he did today. I was not impressed


Lol, ok good. I tried a Boetcher a few times, with my dog it was just a distraction, the way the line rubbed his 






And me being a clod doesn't help with it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Jax08 said:


> Yes, I think you were judging him harshly. The leash is tightening around hte dogs waist. It's not harming him, it's just something he doesn't like. I've used it in a pinch. Most dogs don't react to it, they just stop pulling. But you wil have the dog that will spin back on you.



Okay, fair enough.


----------



## Sabis mom

Thecowboysgirl said:


> At class @ Petco today the trainer had two people wrap their leashes around their dogs right in front of the hips to correct pulling. One mellow golden was neutral about it. the other mixed breed fought it violently, biting at the leash and whipping around.
> 
> is this a techNiue anyone uses with success?


Tried it ages ago. Didn't find it worked well plus it's awkward and not possible in a hurry.

What I have found effective is dropping a loose loop around the dogs chest, just above/at the top of their front legs. There is no pressure but they seem to not like the sensation of the leash against their legs so they slow down.


----------



## Novaz

Sabis mom said:


> Tried it ages ago. Didn't find it worked well plus it's awkward and not possible in a hurry.
> 
> What I have found effective is dropping a loose loop around the dogs chest, just above/at the top of their front legs. There is no pressure but they seem to not like the sensation of the leash against their legs so they slow down.


Hm, can you post a picture of this, exactly where the loose loop is put on the dog?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Are you familiar with rodeo? Like they do a buck strap on a bull


----------



## wolfy dog

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Are you familiar with rodeo? Like they do a buck strap on a bull


it makes horses buck because it hurts. I never understood that warp around thing. A prong makes more sense but in this feel-good dog society it is frowned upon so the only corrective tools allowed are the ones we don't think hurt them.


----------



## Chip18

Some people (Trainers???) just luv to reinvent the freaking wheel. I suppose as long as they are careful in choosing the kinds of dog and owners, they try "Crazy" out on ... it would work out OK??? 

I know one dog I worked with (Pitty) that if one would have tried that crap on .. one would best have booked a trip to the ER in advance! I used a SLL and he "still" was not a 4 minute fix! I was surprised but I was not hurt and neither was the dog. 

Most likely that guy is friends with the "Alpha Rolling" puppies trainers?? Flat leash and Regular Collar a SLL or a Prong Collar and there "proper" use are "universal" they don't depend on a having a dog that has a high threshold for crap! Maybe that guy should add spinning three times in a circle while, swinging a chicken above your head and clucking like a duck, to his repertoire??? 

Some people just luv "gimmicks" lots easier then "out thinking there dog" ... some people should get dumber dogs perhaps??

Just my two cents.


----------



## wolfy dog

Chip18 said:


> Some people just luv "gimmicks" lots easier then "out thinking there dog" ...


Yes! It does help if you put yourself in the "shoes" of a dog. But you need to educate on the dog as a the animal it is and not a live stuffed animal to dote and coo over.
To me the wrap around stuff falls in the same category as the retractable leash, car seats for dogs, front clip harness etc. and wait......and the ....oodles.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I had to do this at lure coursing last summer. Both my pups I entered were crazy for the lure after the first run. Wrapped the leash around the belly/chest like a harness to get a better hold of the dog.


----------



## Novaz

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Are you familiar with rodeo? Like they do a buck strap on a bull


No, I am not, but googled it. Found ropes both on the waist and on chest, like behind the front legs but not all the way down to the waist.. ?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

People do it all the time at flyball tournaments. Getting a bunch of very excited high drive dogs to the ring, and then waiting for the prior race to end so they can go in.....fun times! You can't use corrective collars, so a lot of people do the wrap thing.


----------



## Chip18

wolfy dog said:


> Yes! It does help if you put yourself in the "shoes" of a dog. But you need to educate on the dog as a the animal it is and not a live stuffed animal to dote and coo over.
> To me the wrap around stuff falls in the same category as the retractable leash, car seats for dogs, front clip harness etc. and wait......and the ....oodles.


LOL ... "oodles" not my cup of tea ... but no need to throw the "oodles" under the bus. 

But yeah, most likely "oodles"would be suitable candidates for "silly??" Or heck ... go full hog and try a Boxer!! Match "Goofy" with "Silly!" That would be fun to watch! . >


----------



## dogfaeries

Cassidy's Mom said:


> People do it all the time at flyball tournaments. Getting a bunch of very excited high drive dogs to the ring, and then waiting for the prior race to end so they can go in.....fun times! You can't use corrective collars, so a lot of people do the wrap thing.




We do it at dog shows sometimes, trying to get Carly quickly through a crowd. When she's at a show and we start moving fast, she automatically tries to move out. Hence the leash wrap. Gets me a dirty look from her, but oh well.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Novaz said:


> No, I am not, but googled it. Found ropes both on the waist and on chest, like behind the front legs but not all the way down to the waist.. ?


Okay sorry...the rope you see right behind the front legs of the bull is the strap the rider hangs on with. It comes off when he does. Buck strap (right in front of hind legs) remains. If it is a saddle bronc you would see a girth or cinch right behind front legs too, a d also the buckstrap around the animal's flank.

Watch Steve Strom's video. The rear loop of the harness in that video is in the same location, although what I saw was done with the leash while attached to collar and therefor was tight arou d that area vs. Steve's harness seems to hang down under his dog's junk for lack of a better word lol.

Which beg's the question....what happens to a male dog's junk when this technique is used? Both dogs I saw it on were female.

Why no corrective collars at flyball? WCRL Rally is apparently run by the kool aid people and you will be ejected if they see you using a prong anywhere on the grounds.


----------



## Novaz

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Okay sorry...the rope you see right behind the front legs of the bull is the strap the rider hangs on with. It comes off when he does. Buck strap (right in front of hind legs) remains. If it is a saddle bronc you would see a girth or cinch right behind front legs too, a d also the buckstrap around the animal's flank.
> 
> Watch Steve Strom's video. The rear loop of the harness in that video is in the same location, although what I saw was done with the leash while attached to collar and therefor was tight arou d that area vs. Steve's harness seems to hang down under his dog's junk for lack of a better word lol.
> 
> Which beg's the question....what happens to a male dog's junk when this technique is used? Both dogs I saw it on were female.
> 
> Why no corrective collars at flyball? WCRL Rally is apparently run by the kool aid people and you will be ejected if they see you using a prong anywhere on the grounds.


Yeah but thats the leash around the waist, right? I have tried that one. What I wanted a pic of was this leash method that Sabis mom mentioned:

"at I have found effective is dropping a loose loop around the dogs chest, just above/at the top of their front legs. There is no pressure but they seem to not like the sensation of the leash against their legs so they slow down."


----------



## dogfaeries

Novaz said:


> Yeah but thats the leash around the waist, right? I have tried that one. What I wanted a pic of was this leash method that Sabis mom mentioned:
> 
> "at I have found effective is dropping a loose loop around the dogs chest, just above/at the top of their front legs. There is no pressure but they seem to not like the sensation of the leash against their legs so they slow down."




When I get home, I'll take a photo with Carly of the chest Loop, and one with the waist loop. I've done both with her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Why no corrective collars at flyball?


It's in the NAFA rulebook: 

*Section 1.3 – Collars and leads

Competitors are forbidden to use electronic, electronic dummy collars, and pinch/prong collars on the tournament grounds. The tournament grounds include racing lanes, spectator areas, and the crating area. Head halters, including Haltees or Gentle Leaders are permitted in the ring, but may not be used in navigating the course during racing or warm-ups. Flat collars, slip collars and harnesses are the only accepted type of collar. Retractable leads shall not be used in the ring during racing or warm-ups. It is noted that it is impossible to control spectators with prong collars or other unapproved devices on their dogs who are not part of the tournament.*

During actual racing safety would be a factor, so maybe they just decided to just not allow them to be used at all on site rather than trying to police them situationally. Many people race their dogs without a collar. I have a collar with handle on it for Halo because there's no way I'd be able to control her just by holding her hips. Slip collars, flat collars, martingales, and harnesses are fine. People can do whatever they want at practice as long as they comply by the rules at tournaments, but generally the training is motivational. An exception is for chasing, but corrections would be done by people other than the handler, from whom all good things come. We want the dog running to the handler enthusiastically, so they never yell at the dog for misbehaving. When Halo chased in the early stages of her training she got bonked over the head with a tug by the other dog's owner. That was the end of that! 

People do routinely use bark collars in crates, but they're discreet about it. I was racing someone else's dog at a tournament and didn't realize she was wearing a bark collar when I got her out of the crate. The owner said she'd told me about the collar earlier, but I don't remember her saying anything and am pretty sure she didn't. I ran the dog in all four heats of that race and fortunately the judge did not notice. Oops! But hey, if she hadn't been flaunting the rules (that she was well aware of) by having the dog in a bark collar in the first place it wouldn't have been an issue anyway. That was not the first time I'd run that dog, but the owner had always gotten her out of the crate for me, so she'd already taken the collar off by the time I got her the previous times.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oh, and no swearing in the flyball ring either. I may have been spoken to by the judge about that once....


----------



## Chip18

Hmm well this was just a "drive by" for me. Clearly some folks have a much higher threshold for ""crap behaviour than I do???" So I'll just defer to the "old" if it works for you ... thing.


----------



## Novaz

dogfaeries said:


> When I get home, I'll take a photo with Carly of the chest Loop, and one with the waist loop. I've done both with her.


I would appreciate this 0


----------



## dogfaeries

Ooops I forgot! I'll round her up in a bit and see if I can get some photos. I might need to get someone to help.


----------

